# chi viene da terra e chi dal mare



## elemika

Buongiorno,
il mio problema è l'uso dell'articolo nella frase seguente (Italo Calvino, "Despina" (Le città invisibili)):



> In due modi si raggiunge Despina: per nave  o per cammello. La città si presenta differente a chi viene da terra e a  chi dal mare.



E perché  "terra" viene usata senza articolo mentre "mare" - con l'articolo (determinativo)?

Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

Forse perché nella nostra lingua "venire dalla terra" significa altro, o almeno esiste ambiguità con altri possibili significati (_derivare da_ piuttosto che _provenire da_).
D'altro canto (e prendendo l'altro corno del problema) _da mare _credo sia un po' al di sotto degli standard di Italo Calvino.
Quindi, in definitiva, _dalla terra e da mare _potrebbe non essere sbagliato ma è certamente meno valido.
Un'altro modo di vedere la cosa è invertire mare e terra: diremmo forse _da mare e da terra_? _da mare e dalla terra_? _dal mare e dalla terra_? no, credo che diremmo ancora _dal mare e da terra_, anche se il ritmo mi sembra meno elastico.
Comunque è una buona domanda, spero arrivino altre risposte.
Ciao.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Elemika! Mi sembra che Bice ti abbia fornito una risposta valida. Aggiungo che attorno al sostantivo terra possiamo far ruotare molti significati e concetti: _terraferma, entroterra, lavoro dei campi..._e verosimilmente l'articolo può selezionare ora questo ora quest'altro  significato.
Qui si tratta ovviamente di _entroterra_ e non di _terra dei campi_.  Riguardo al sostantivo mare con l'articolo è perché il complemento di moto da luogo/ di provenienza con i nomi comuni vuole l'articolo. Fanno eccezione i nomi propri di centri urbani , alcune isole, ma non quelli della maggior parte dei Paesi.

Viene dal mare/dalla montagna/dalla valle/dalla Francia/ dal fiume/ da Roma/ da Rimini...

Viene da Israele/ da Cuba...

Naturalmente le regole non sono così rigide! - E quando mai?-  E quindi avremo anche locuzioni senza articoli: da riva a riva; da sponda a sponda; da oceano a oceano...

Nel caso proposto potrei anche accettare la locuzione '' da terra o da mare'' sennonché nei dintorni di  Despina , immaginaria o reale che possa essere, per mare s'intende quello antistante o quello più vicino; insomma il sostantivo mare vuole essere determinato con l'articolo. 

Saluti

S.V


----------



## francisgranada

Forse anche perché _la terra_ può significare anche tutto il nostro pianeta (incluso i mari). Quindi "viene dalla terra" potrebbe significare (non dico che appunto nel presente contesto, ma in genere) "viene dal pianeta Terra" e non dalla Luna, per esempio. E´accettabile questo ragionamento, secondo voi?


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Forse anche perché _la terra_ può significare anche tutto il nostro pianeta (incluso i mari). Quindi "viene dalla terra" potrebbe significare (non dico che appunto nel presente contesto, ma in genere) "viene dal pianeta Terra" e non dalla Luna, per esempio. E´accettabile questo ragionamento, secondo voi?



Sì, ci ho pensato anch'io. Non ho messo tutti i possibili casi di ambiguità prima, ma certamente questo è uno di quelli. "Viene dalla terra" mi sembra possa significare anche "viene dal centro della terra" (sarà che ieri sera ho rivisto Matrix  ).


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito: se invece di _terra _ci fosse _entroterra _o _terraferma_, si userebbe l'articolo o no?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Francis!  Sì, lo trovo un ragionamento plausibile.  Naturalmente al di fuori di questo contesto letterario, come tu stesso hai detto.

Saluti

S.V


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> A proposito: se invece di _terra _ci fosse _entroterra _o _terraferma_, si userebbe l'articolo o no?



_"Chi viene dall'entroterra" _mi parrebbe meglio di "C_hi viene da entroterra"_, così come "_Chi viene dalla terraferma_" avrebbe la mia preferenza su "_Chi viene da terraferma_".
In nessun caso però mi sognerei di scrivere una frase del tipo "... viene dall'entroterra o dal mare", in un contesto come quello dell'o.p.


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao 

Dal Treccani, _terra:
_


> 2. Con sign. più ristretto, la parte compatta, solida, della superficie terrestre, la massa che emerge dalle acque (o una parte soltanto di essa, sicché può usarsi anche al plur.): t. emerse, il complesso delle masse continentali e insulari, che rappresenta quasi un terzo della superficie terrestre; t. alte, basse; le t. polari; t. ferma, grafia staccata del più com. terraferma (v.); un istmo, una lingua di terra. In senso ampio, scienze della t. (o della T.), il complesso delle discipline che hanno per oggetto la conoscenza e lo studio del globo terracqueo, della sua costituzione e conformazione (geografia, geologia, geodesia, geofisica, mineralogia, ecc.).
> Con più esplicita contrapposizione o differenziazione rispetto al mare: dalle infinite Ossa che in terra e in mar semina morte (Foscolo); fam. iperb.,l’ho cercato per mare e per t., dappertutto; vento, brezza di t., che soffia da t. (che spira cioè dall’interno della costa verso il mare);_ le forze (armate) di t., del mare e dell’aria;_ Laudi del cielo, del mare, della t. e degli eroi, titolo della più ampia raccolta di poesie di G. D’Annunzio; viaggerete per mare o per t.?; spedizione via t. e via mare; loda il mare e tienti alla t., prov. In alcune espressioni, la contrapposizione è, oltre che al mare, anche all’aria (con riferimento a viaggi aerei): sbarcare a t., da un bastimento; scendere a t., metter piede a t., da un’imbarcazione, da un aereo, da un veicolo spaziale (o anche da una carrozza, da cavallo, ma in tal caso il sign. della parola si restringe ulteriormente); toccare t., approdare, atterrare (ant. prendere o pigliare t., d’una nave che approda); sono giunto quando il piroscafo (o l’aereo) era già partito, e così sono rimasto a terra.


_ 
_Solo un'idea: ho come la sensazione che se si intende *terra come *_*suolo/terreno e/o in contrapposizione con il mare *_ci sia una tendenza a non usare preposizioni articolate nelle espressioni, mentre quando si fa riferimento al complesso del nostro pianeta sì.
Che ne dite?


----------



## elemika

Garzie a voi,
 Bice, Sempervirens, Francis e Anaiss!

Apprezzo moltissimo i vostri ragionionamenti!

Tutto sommato, ci vuole l'orecchio .

Grazie ancora


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao a tutti.

Il significato di "terra" nella frase originale è di fatto solo quello di "terraferma" (come elemento che si contrappone al mare).
Quando "terra" ha questo significato (oltre a quando ha il significato di "suolo") lo si può usare senza articolo; nulla però avrebbe vietato l'utilizzo dell'articolo (che, sì, è presente soprattutto quando l'accezione di "terra" è "il pianeta Terra", come ha detto Francis, ma in questo specifico contesto non avrebbe potuto intendersi con quel significato).

Viceversa, nessuno degli altri sostantivi sopra citati si potrebbe usare senza articolo:
_Veniva [da entroterra/ da terraferma]
Veniva [da*ll'*entroterra__/ da*lla* terraferma__]_

Tantomeno il sostantivo mare:
_Veniva da mare_
_Veniva da*l* mare_

Pertanto, mentre davanti a "mare" l'autore non poteva scegliere se usare o meno l'articolo, davanti a "terra" ha scelto, per ragioni stilistiche, la legittima variante senza articolo.
Le eventuali versioni alternative "_La città si presenta differente [a chi viene da*lla* terra e a  chi dal mare _/_ se si arriva dal mare o *dalla* terra]_" non sarebbero state ambigue, avrebbero avuto lo stesso significato della frase originale e sarebbero state ugualmente corrette. Sarebbe però cambiato lo stile, perché "_venire da terra_" ha un sapore decisamente più letterario e forbito.

Sempre di mera scelta stilistica dell'autore si tratta, ad esempio, anche nel caso del "per" presente nel primo periodo ("_In due modi si raggiunge Despina: *per* nave  o *per* cammello"_): se l'autore avesse scritto_ "In due modi si raggiunge Despina: [*via* nave  o *via* cammello/ *tramite* nave o cammello/ *per mezzo di* una nave o di un cammello]"_ avrebbe detto la stessa identica cosa e altrettanto correttamente; sarebbe cambiato solo lo stile.


----------



## francisgranada

Connie Eyeland said:


> ... _Veniva [da*ll'*entroterra__/ da*lla* terraferma__ ... _[


Ciao Conney , grazie. Mi pare che man mano riusceremo a scoprire anche la "_logica_" (il _perché_) di quello che l'articolo va/viene omesso nel caso di _terra _nel attuale contesto ...


----------



## elemika

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Conney , grazie. Mi pare che man mano riusceremo a scoprire anche la "_logica_" (il _perché_) di quello che l'articolo va/viene omesso nel caso di _terra _nel attuale contesto ...



Comunque mi sfugge qualcosa 

Grazie a te, Connie (e ciao )

Mi permetto di citare un sito meteorologico:


> Durante l'estate i continenti divengono quindi sede di basse pressioni ed i venti tendono a spirare dal mare verso la terra; al contrario, in inverno, i continenti sono sede di alte pressioni, e pertanto i venti spirano da terra verso il mare.



Ora non sono sicura che l'autore abbia segiuto qualche regola precisa; ma come ha detto Bice, 



> .... diremmo forse _da mare e da terra? da mare e dalla terra? dal mare e dalla terra? no, credo che diremmo ancora dal mare e da terra_



Funziona così....


----------



## Connie Eyeland

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Conney , grazie. Mi pare che man mano riusceremo a scoprire anche la "_logica_", il _perché_ di quello che l'articolo va/viene omesso nel caso di _terra _nel attuale presente contesto ...


Ciao, Francis!
Temo che non ci sia una vera e propra "logica"... Devo desumere che il succo del mio intervento non fosse molto chiaro: si può dire indifferentemente "dalla terra" o "da terra" in quel contesto; l'autore ha scelto la seconda opzione perché la trovava (condivisibilmente) stilisticamente più adeguata al suo caso, perché gli piaceva di più. E' tutto qui.


elemika said:


> Grazie a te, Connie (e ciao ).
> Ora non sono sicura che l'autore abbia seg*ui*to qualche regola precisa;
> Cio, Elemika!
> Come dicevo sopra, non c'è una regola! Con il sostantivo "terra" ci sono casi in cui non si usa mai l'articolo (_cadere a terra, tutti giù per terra, in cielo e in terra, per mare e per terra, toccare terra,_ ecc.), ma in questo caso l'articolo si poteva sia usare che non usare, come si vede anche dal bollettino meteorologico che hai riportato.
> Ti riporto alcuni esempi letterari:
> _Era una furia che veniva *dalla terra* e dal mare e non lasciava né riparo né tregua._
> _Tutto viene *dalla terra* e dal mare. Estraiamo ogni cosa di là._
> _Vigilare sempre in allarme per gli attacchi che potevano venire dal mare e *dalla terra.*_
> _Corpi provenienti dal mare e *dalla terra*._
> 
> ma come ha detto Bice, funziona così....
> Non avevo risposto punto per punto a quanto detto da Oh Bice, perché credevo che il mio post valesse come risposta, ma evidentemente non era abbastanza chiaro, quindi rispondo sotto.
> 
> 
> oh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao, Oh Bice!
> D'altro canto (e prendendo l'altro corno del problema) _da mare _credo sia un po' al di sotto degli standard di Italo Calvino. "Veniva da mare" non si dice, come avevo già scritto, quindi non si può nemmeno prendere in considerazione come possibile alternativa.
> Quindi, in definitiva, _dalla terra e da mare _potrebbe non essere sbagliato ma è certamente meno valido. "Venire dalla terra e da mare" sarebbe sbagliato. Idem come sopra.
> Un'altro modo di vedere la cosa è invertire mare e terra: diremmo forse _da mare e da terra_? "Venire da mare e da terra" non si dice.
> _da mare e dalla terra_? Già detto sopra che sarebbe errato, quindi no, non lo diremmo. Non c'entra l'ordine degli elementi. _
> dal mare e dalla terra_? no. Invece sì, si può benissimo dire. E' corretto ed equivalente all'espressione usata in originale, come avevo detto nel mio precedente post e come dimostrato con gli esempi sopra.
> credo che diremmo ancora _dal mare e da terra_, Questa è uguale all'originale, soltanto invertita, quindi sì, si può dire. Il punto non è l'ordine degli elementi, ma il fatto che "venire da terra" si può dire (così come "venire dalla terra"), mentre "venire da mare" no, quindi in qualsiasi ordine i due sostantivi siano disposti, le preposizioni possono sempre e solo essere "da/dalla terra" e "dal mare".
Click to expand...


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Elemika! C'è da mettere anche in conto che per i titoli giornalistici generalmente si fa uso di uno stile sintetico. Dopotutto anche senza l'articolo si presuppone che una frase-notizia venga rielaborata e compresa, sebbene mancante di qualche pezzo considerato superfluo.

Mi immaginerei invece in un'enciclopedia una frase ben più accurata: La brezza spira dalla terra verso il mare, e viceversa, a seconda dei momenti della giornata. 


S.V


----------



## Anaiss

Non mi trovo d'accordo sul considerare _venire da terra_ stilisticamente più elevato o forbito, mi pare piuttosto un'espressione relativamente_ neutra_, ormai praticamente cristallizzata per contesti come questi. 
La preferirei di gran lunga a "venire dalla terra" qui, in ogni caso, senza tirare in ballo nessuna questione di stile. 
Anzi, sarebbe stato proprio l'uso in questo contesto di "_venire DALLA terra_" a evocarmi un tono suggestivo, dunque a farmi pensare ad una scelta stilistica, eventualmente.

Quoto Sempervirens sul linguaggio giornalistico dei titoli, spesso sono volutamente compressi.

Comunque elemika, come avrai visto è una questione piuttosto sottile e complessa che fa scaturire reazioni opposte e ambivalenti. Sono "tendenze": tenere a mente un principio generale aiuta, ma raramente solo tramite questo si esaurisce tutta la casistica.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Anaiss.


> Non mi trovo d'accordo sul considerare _venire da terra_ stilisticamente più elevato o forbito, mi pare piuttosto un'espressione relativamente_ neutra_, ormai praticamente cristallizzata per contesti come questi.
> La preferirei di gran lunga a "venire dalla terra" qui, in ogni caso, senza tirare in ballo nessuna questione di stile.
> Anzi, sarebbe stato proprio l'uso in questo contesto di "_venire DALLA terra_" a evocarmi un tono suggestivo, dunque a farmi pensare ad una scelta stilistica, eventualmente.


Quando esistono due opzioni e un autore ne sceglie una, io la chiamo "scelta stilistica". Probabilmente non intendiamo il termine nello stesso modo.
Che "da terra" risulti più elegante in questo contesto (rispetto a "dalla terra") è una mia opinione personale e, in quanto tale, è normale che non sia da altri condivisa, te compresa.
Quello che mi premeva sottolineare era fondamentalmente che con "terra" si possono usare entrambe le preposizioni "da" e "dalla", mentre con "mare" si può usare solo "dal", cosa che non mi pare fosse stata chiarita nei precedenti interventi.
Ovviamente mi riferisco sempre e solo al caso presentato dall'OP, cioè verbo "venire/arrivare/provenire" seguito da complemento di moto da luogo.

Anch'io sono d'accordo con Semper (=>ciao!) in merito allo stile sintetico dei titoli giornalistici (in cui parti del discorso non essenziali, come gli articoli, vengono spesso omesse), ma Elemika aveva riportato il testo di un bollettino meteorologico, non un titolo di giornale. Non è così?


----------



## Anaiss

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Anaiss.
> 
> Quando esistono due opzioni e un autore ne sceglie una, io la chiamo "scelta stilistica". Probabilmente non intendiamo il termine nello stesso modo.
> Che "da terra" risulti più elegante in questo contesto (rispetto a "dalla terra") è una mia opinione personale e, in quanto tale, è normale che non sia da altri condivisa, te compresa.


Mi dispiace, però prima d'ora non avevi specificato che fossero tue opinioni personali: senza alcuna specificazione del genere ”a mio parere, secondo me, ecc.” parevano poste come dati oggettivi e inconfutabili.


Connie Eyeland said:


> Le eventuali versioni alternative "La città si presenta differente [a chi viene dalla terra e a chi dal mare / se si arriva dal mare o dalla terra]" non sarebbero state ambigue, avrebbero avuto lo stesso significato della frase originale e sarebbero state ugualmente corrette. Sarebbe però cambiato lo stile, perché "venire da terra" *ha* un sapore decisamente più letterario e forbito.
> 
> 
> Sempre di mera scelta stilistica dell'autore *si tratta*, ad esempio, anche nel caso del "per" presente nel primo periodo ("In due modi si raggiunge Despina: per nave o per cammello"): se l'autore avesse scritto "In due modi si raggiunge Despina: [via nave o via cammello/ tramite nave o cammello/ per mezzo di una nave o di un cammello]" avrebbe detto la stessa identica cosa e altrettanto correttamente; sarebbe cambiato solo lo stile.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Temo che non ci sia una vera e propra "logica"... Devo desumere che il succo del mio intervento non fosse molto chiaro: si può dire indifferentemente usare "dalla terra" e "da terra" in quel contesto; l'autore ha scelto la seconda opzione perché la trovava (condivisibilmente) stilisticamente più adeguata al suo caso, *perché gli piaceva di più*. E' tutto qui.


Visto che ci seguono persone che apprendono l'italiano, ho pensato fosse giusto lasciare spazio ad eventuali interpretazioni divergenti, ma adesso è tutto chiaro.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Scusa, la mia opinione personale è solo quella in cui consideravo "più letteraria e forbita" l'espressione "venire da terra" (rispetto a "venire dalla terra").

Il centro del mio discorso non sono mie opinioni personali, ma dati oggettivi, che trascrivo in neretto:
*- "venire dalla terra" è corretto tanto quanto "venire da terra"*. Perché l'autore ha scelto la seconda opzione? Io dico: perché ha preferito così, per scelta personale. Non vedo ragioni legate a regole grammaticali. 
*- "venire dal mare" è l'unica opzione grammaticalmente possibile.* Quindi l'autore non poteva scrivere altrimenti. Non andrei a cercare chissà quali reconditi motivi.

Proprio perché ci seguono persone che apprendono l'italiano, non mi sembra il caso di creargli confusione facendogli credere che si possa dire "venire da mare" o che non si possa dire "venire dalla terra"; questo era quello che fin dal mio primo post volevo puntualizzare, semplicemente per fare chiarezza sulle espressioni grammaticalmente giuste e sbagliate.


----------



## Anaiss

Connie Eyeland said:


> Scusa, la mia opinione personale è solo quella in cui consideravo "più letteraria e forbita" l'espressione "venire da terra" (rispetto a "venire dalla terra").
> 
> Il centro del mio discorso non sono mie opinioni personali, ma dati oggettivi, che trascrivo in neretto:
> *- "venire dalla terra" è corretto tanto quanto "venire da terra"*. Perché l'autore ha scelto la seconda opzione? Io dico: perché ha preferito così, per scelta personale. Non vedo ragioni legate a regole grammaticali.
> *- "venire dal mare" è l'unica opzione grammaticalmente possibile.* Quindi l'autore non poteva scrivere altrimenti. Non andrei a cercare chissà quali reconditi motivi.
> 
> Proprio perché ci seguono persone che apprendono l'italiano, non mi sembra il caso di creargli confusione facendogli credere che si possa dire "venire da mare" o che non si possa dire "venire dalla terra"; questo era quello che fin dal mio primo post volevo puntualizzare, semplicemente per fare chiarezza sulle espressioni grammaticalmente giuste e sbagliate.


Infatti non mi pare di aver messo in discussione i veri dati oggettivi del tuo discorso, utilissimi e completi già dai primi post.
Ho sentito solo di dover commentare sullo stile, avendo un'opinione diversa, tutto qui.


----------



## ohbice

Un paio di note (personalissime, di modo da tirare le somme per quanto mi riguarda):

1. "da mare" è sbagliato? Boh, il mio orecchio mi dice che conserverò l'opzione come variante stilistica 
2. Anch'io sono dell'opinione che "da terra" sia la norma più che la variante da scialo.
3. Mi spiace che il mio "no, credo..." sia stato riportato come "no punto" (al quale viene poi contrapposto un "invece sì"). La leggo come distorsione strumentale.


----------



## elemika

A nome di noialtri che apprendiamo l'italiano vi ringrazio!


(Duae res in iis, quae ad litteras Graecas pertinent, longe sunt difficilimae, lexicon scribere, et grammaticam)


----------



## Ёж!

Forse c'entra il fatto che noi abitiamo sulla terra, non nel mare, e così il mare, come concetto, viene "formato", "deliminato" meglio della terra, che invece serve come una sorte di ambiente per noi, non una "cosa" vera? A me era spiegato che si usano gli articoli per le cose "deliminate", "separate", cioè quali che possono essere determinate o mancare determinanza, ma non per le cose che lo scrivente non potrebbe aver identificate anche se volesse perché le considera non divisibili…


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Oh Bice!


oh said:


> 1. "da mare" è sbagliato? Beh, ti è mai capitato di sentir dire o di dire "_arriva/viene da mare_"? Non stiamo parlando di "_da mare_" in sé, ma come complemento di moto da luogo retto dal verbo _venire _o affini. Non lo ritengo un modo di esprimersi teoricamente impossibile, ma di fatto non è il modo usato da noi madrelingua e per questo non mi pareva il caso di indurre uno straniero a credere che invece ci esprimiamo così.
> Boh, il mio orecchio mi dice che conserverò l'opzione come variante stilistica  Non sarò certo io ad impedirtelo!
> 
> 2. Anch'io sono dell'opinione che "da terra" sia la norma più che la variante da scialo. Su questo sono d'accordo anch'io! "Venire da terra" è un'espressione standard. Dicendo che la trovavo più elegante di "venire dalla terra" non volevo dire che fosse un'espressione "speciale"; non lo è. Pur tuttavia la trovo più elegante delle possibili alternative. Quando ho parlato di "scelta stilistica" dell'autore non volevo infatti dire "scelta di un termine particolare, eccentrico, inusuale"; intendevo dire che l'autore sceglie le parole che meglio corrispondono allo stile che vuole dare al suo racconto, che può anche essere semplice quando non addirittura banale. Agli autori importanti le parole non "capitano"; a mio avviso, dove esiste più di un'opzione, quella utilizzata rappresenta sempre il frutto di una scelta precisa (possibili opzioni linguistiche A e B => scelta personale  dell'autore di una delle due, quella che meglio si confà allo stile del suo racconto o che lo rende più scorrevole).
> 
> 3. Mi spiace che il mio "no, credo..." sia stato riportato come "no punto" (al quale viene poi contrapposto un "invece sì"). La leggo come distorsione strumentale. Dato che ami scherzare, prendo questa affermazione come una provocazione a scopo scherzoso. Se dici, come hai detto, "_Diremmo forse A, B o C? No, credo diremmo ancora D_", il tuo "_no_" è riferito a tutte le ipotesi A/B/C ed è scollegato dal "_credo_", che è riferito invece all'ipotesi D, per cui anche se riportando la tua frase ho sostituito con un punto la virgola che seguiva il tuo "no" (per meglio isolare le tue parole dal mio successivo commento) non ho per nulla "distorto" il senso del tuo discorso.
> Comunque, la riporto qui con la tua punteggiatura originale, così puoi constatare che, virgola o punto, il senso della tua frase e del mio relativo commento rimangono identici a come espressi nel post #14:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diremmo forse (...)_ dal mare e dalla terra_? no, credo che diremmo ancora _dal mare e da terra_.
> Invece sì, ["dal mare e dalla terra"] si può  benissimo dire. E' corretto ed equivalente all'espressione usata in  originale.
Click to expand...


----------



## ohbice

A questo punto devo accettare l'idea di essermi espresso male. Quello che volevo dire non è _*no*_. Quello che volevo dire è che difficilmente useremmo espressioni diverse da "dal mare e da terra".
Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo una mia osservazione/esperienza. Quando esistono due opzioni "legittime" (grammaticalmente corrette) allora è normale che ci siano situazioni in cui si preferisce la prima o la seconda possibilità, a seconda del contesto. Nel caso "da/dalla terra" la versione con l'articolo sarebbe quella "spontaneamente usuale" (vedi _dal mare, dalla montagna, dall'isola, dal bosco ..._), quindi la mera possibilità (grammaticalmente corretta) di poter ommetere l'articolo in questo caso ci suggerisce che esistono casi nei quali la versione senza articolo ("da terra") sarà quella preferita o considerata più adeguata, elegante ecc. .... 

(non so se mi spiego con questa formulazione complicata  ....)


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@ Oh Bice: OK!  Ora hai chiarito meglio il tuo concetto. Penso che siamo tutti d'accordo sul  fatto che l'originale è il modo di dire prevalente nel senso inteso dal  contesto.

@ Francis: Ciao! Non sono sicura di aver capito bene cosa intendi . 
Come ha detto per prima Anaiss, "venire da terra" è un modo di dire standard quando il significato di _terra_ è _terraferma_ (come elemento contrapposto al mare); infatti, come spiegato da Sempervirens (=> ciao), l'articolo viene di preferenza utilizzato o meno a seconda delle diverse accezioni del vocabolo _terra_. 
Credo che tutti i madrelingua trovino normalissima la frase originale, però alla domanda sul _perché _in quell'accezione non si usa l'articolo non siamo in grado di rispondere con certezza; possiamo solo fare delle ipotesi, che possono essere più o meno interessanti e verosimili, ma decadono nel momento in cui facciamo confronti con altre parole come _cielo_ o_ mare_ e vediamo che queste non seguono lo stesso criterio di _terra_ (va bene, _mare_ non ha certamente tanti diversi significati quanti ne ha _terra_, ma cielo ne ha certamente più d'uno).
Inizialmente avevo pensato, come altri, alla distinzione tra il moto ascensionale a cui istintivamente rimanda l'espressione "dalla terra" (= dal suolo, dal basso verso l'alto) e il moto orizzontale di "da terra" (= da un luogo della terraferma verso il mare), ma è una teoria che non mi convince e che comunque si limiterebbe a confermare quando l'articolo è assente (cosa che già sappiamo), non a motivarne l'assenza. Sto riflettendo sull'ipotesi di Ёж.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Connie 
Credo che ci capiamo benissimo.  Ho tentato di reagire alla discussione precedente (ora non vado a ripetere ne citare tutto quello che è stato già detto perché non è così importante). Insomma se ci sono due possibilità, è chiaro (o almeno probabile) che non sono del tutto equivalenti, quindi la scelta dell'autore (la frase di cui stiamo parlando) secondo me non è soltanto (=_esclusivamente_) questione di stile o eufonia.  

Per quanto riguarda l'ipotesi di _Ёж!_ (= _Riccio!_ ,  quell'animale simpatico), ci avevo pensato anch'io e mi pare accettabile (insieme alle altre "teorie" dette prima).


----------

